# Another motion sensor build



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

That is exactly the way I built mine and it works great!


----------



## jnelson217 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great way to activate props , super tutorial, It's not expensive and pretty easy to build with your detailed instructions


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice, compact, and more pro looking. Good job. I like.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Where did you find just the sensor? How much was it?


----------



## SkipWire (Sep 23, 2010)

Very well made and inexpensive. Kudos!


----------



## g73furby (Sep 10, 2010)

Crunch said:


> Where did you find just the sensor? How much was it?


Crunch you can find these at home depot for $19.95 for the brown and $24.95 for the white


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

You buy the whole thng and remove the light sockets. I find them at walmart for under 15 bucks. Takes maybe 20 minutes to build one once you get comfortable doing it. they work great.


----------



## UCIooBAkeeP (Oct 18, 2009)

I would like to see the clown on the bike on the tread mill!!!!!!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice break down great pic's!


----------



## ScareWorks (Sep 6, 2010)

Did mine this weekend and it works great. Fortunately, I was able to pick up 4 of these motion sensors at an estate sale for $5 total. Thanks for the great tutorial.


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

Very simple yet very effective!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for this! I agree with the above poster, I would love to see one of these in action


----------

